# 1995 hardbody 4x4 light stays on..



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Have 1995 hb 4x4 ka24
What would cause my 4x4 light to always stay on even when Its not in 4x4? It use to work right. But after I drop the trans out to replace the clutch and put it back in it has always stayed on. I have checked all the plugs and everything looks to be hooked up right. One thing I didn't put back in was a wire like piece with a small rubber piece on it that went around gear shifter boot. I didn't see it fall out so I couldn't figure out how it laid back inside the boot. Would this be the cause of the light staying on?


One other question can someone tell me what size studs are needed for exhaust manifold to header pipe are . 2 of the 3 are broken off. 

Thanks


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmmm... That's a tough one. I'm going to go with that wire that came out of your transmission is what indicated 2WD or 4WD to the truck. If you don't know where it goes, take it to a transmission shop. They would likely do it for free or charge a minimal amount of labor.

Exhaust header bolts are M8x1.5.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are referring to the exhaust manifold flange studs, they are M10-1.50 x 52mm. I prefer the genuine Nissan studs and nuts, put Dorman makes a stud kit which most parts stores should carry; it has two studs and two nuts and is Dorman #03104.

The 4WD light issue could be due to wiring, or could be due to a bad 4WD switch.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

M8x1.5 go from the exhaust manfold into the head.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for info guys will report back soon as I get time to look into light will check the wiring on it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jp2code said:


> Hmmm... That's a tough one. I'm going to go with that wire that came out of your transmission is what indicated 2WD or 4WD to the truck. If you don't know where it goes, take it to a transmission shop. They would likely do it for free or charge a minimal amount of labor.
> 
> Exhaust header bolts are M8x1.5.


Actually, they are M8x1.25x38mm.


----------

